# Paph. Raisin Jack x Gloriosum



## Marc (Mar 10, 2011)

This plant opened this week. I hope it raises itself a bit more but couldn't resist to take photo's and share them with you.

Label says: Paph. ( Raisin Jack x Gloriosum ) BM 18th WOCxsib

The plant size is +/- 26cm tip to tip
The flower measures +/- 12cm horizontaly


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting that the 25% sukhakulii are a lot more visible than callosum in the other parents/grandparents!!! Jean


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 10, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Interesting that the 25% sukhakulii are a lot more visible than callosum in the other parents/grandparents!!! Jean



The callosum 'Jac' background also shows up in this flower, contributing to the spotting on the petals.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Interesting that the 25% sukhakulii are a lot more visible than callosum in the other parents/grandparents!!! Jean


:clap::clap::clap:
I see alot of suk too Jean!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 10, 2011)

Good thing you couldn't resist posting it. Beautiful photos and flower. If I ever see it on a sales table, I sure won't resist buying it.


----------



## Marc (Mar 10, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Good thing you couldn't resist posting it. Beautiful photos and flower. If I ever see it on a sales table, I sure won't resist buying it.



The German nursery that they come from still have them for sale. But I don't know if they ship to Canada and what the shipping cost would be.

http://www.orchideen-lucke.de


----------



## emydura (Mar 10, 2011)

Love the spotty petals.

David


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Whoa!!! Amazing flower...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Marc said:


> The German nursery that they come from still have them for sale. But I don't know if they ship to Canada and what the shipping cost would be.


My experience with these kinds of hybrid seedlings is that there will be *a lot* of variation in the flowers. Probably all quite nice, but not all quite like this one.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice bloom!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 10, 2011)

I LOVE the spots on the petals. Fantastic!!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice spotting. I find if you wait for the flower to mature much longer the ovary will straighten out and the flower will present itself nicely when you stake i, if you even need to.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2011)

B/W, the cross is called Raisin Glory.


----------



## Marc (Mar 15, 2011)

Shiva said:


> B/W, the cross is called Raisin Glory.



Thanks for the info, I tried to find the name of the cross but had no luck finding it.

The cross is mentioned on this site:

http://www.paramountorchids.com/Paphiopedilum.html

I find the difference with their plants and mine quite stunning

http://www.paramountorchids.com/jpg/Paph Raisin Glory1 copy.JPG

http://www.paramountorchids.com/jpg/Paph Raisin Glory22.jpg


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2011)

very bold


----------



## toddybear (Mar 16, 2011)

very attractive!


----------



## Marc (Mar 29, 2011)

Some update shots after letting the flower developed for a bit:






Flower straightened itself quite nicely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeap, it sure did!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## camelotshadow (Jul 30, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 31, 2017)

Love the color and spotting definition


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 31, 2017)

Camelotshadow, 
If you are going to pull up ancient posts of flower pictures and comment on them, you need to state "This is an old post but...".
You've got people thinking this is a current flower blooming when in fact it's 6 years old.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## camelotshadow (Jul 31, 2017)

I have been informed I... 

need to state "This is an old post but...".

Sorry 
"This is an old post but....I was looking at the bloom not the date
but its still nice even if its not "currently" blooming..."


----------



## blondie (Jul 31, 2017)

Very nice bloom congrats


----------

